# What Anime would I like if I like Death Note?



## Satangel (Jan 10, 2010)

I really loved Death Note, and I would like to know if there are more Anime series like that.
I also love Beyblade and Medabots, but that's mostly because I grew up with those.
I've heard about an Anime called Monster, anyone familiar with it?


----------



## Sjaz (Jan 10, 2010)

Code Geass R1 and R2, both full of epicness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Code_Geass

It's one of the best animes I've ever seen (and I've seen a lot ^.^)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 10, 2010)

Definitely Code Geass. It was the first anime I ever really watched and I watched it before Death Note. IIRC, they're coming out with R3 this year as well (even though most things were wrapped up in R2).


----------



## luke_c (Jan 10, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Definitely Code Geass. It was the first anime I ever really watched and I watched it before Death Note. IIRC, they're coming out with R3 this year as well (even though most things were wrapped up in R2).


Yeah, definitley Code Geass, also it's not a R3, and it's not based on Lelouch either 


Spoiler



Also if you haven't noticed yet, Lelouch is kinda dead.


But a completely new character.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Jan 10, 2010)

I didn't really like Death Note, so I didn't watch the whole thing, but I know it had some psychological components, so you might like Serial Experiments Lain. I thought that was an excellent and pretty unique anime.

Wonder if I should give Death Note a second chance, a lot of people seem to like it...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 10, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even for a spoiler that was too much of a spoiler. And yeah, I know the ending, I finished R2.

I thought it was gonna follow the events after R2, not to mention there was kinda that little mysterious little cliffhanger with C2.


----------



## Sjaz (Jan 10, 2010)

A spin-off actually has been announced and will release this year in Japan, but sadly it's a manga iirc. So no more anime =\


Did some research, the name is Code Geass: Shikkoku no Reny. 






Check full infos here: http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2009-...launch-revealed


----------



## Satangel (Jan 10, 2010)

But that Code Geass series, is that more childish like Pokemon/Beyblade or more adult like Death Note? 

Also, anyone know something about that Monster series? I've read somewhere it's very alike to Death Note, so I think I would love that Monster series too. 
I've found a link already for the whole series, but I want to know for sure if it's gonna be good or not.

Big thanks already.


----------



## Krisboo (Jan 10, 2010)

I watched some episodes of Monster, and i can tell you, it's very good, you should watch the anime. 
Try it out.



c ya.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 10, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> But that Code Geass series, is that more childish like Pokemon/Beyblade or more adult like Death Note?
> 
> Also, anyone know something about that Monster series? I've read somewhere it's very alike to Death Note, so I think I would love that Monster series too.
> I've found a link already for the whole series, but I want to know for sure if it's gonna be good or not.
> ...



Childish? Oh God no. It's quite adult. Segregation, racism, massacres, blood, some language, nudity, the usual stuff.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 10, 2010)

Krisboo said:
			
		

> I watched some episodes of Monster, and i can tell you, it's very good, you should watch the anime.
> Try it out.
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, I'll ask my brother to download it. 
If anyone got some other suggestions, please share.


----------



## X D D X (Jan 10, 2010)

Try a series called One Outs. It's about Baseball but it's very psycological between players of the team and the coach. Lots of people compare it to Death Note.


----------



## Cermage (Jan 11, 2010)

as for series similar to death note, you wont get many by way of anime. as for monster being similar to deathnote, there isn't much except that its fairly heavy, its an okay series. seeing as you haven't seen many, i'll probably be steering way of more general recommendations. 

you should try out sayanora zetsubou sensei. its a comedy by shaft and does have a fair bit of childish comedy but it does explore a couple problems in society. heck the students alone are fairly representative of that. 

There's Eden of the east, while it doesnt explore as heavy themes. its very bourne trilogy-esque. very good series with a movie out and another coming out. 

you could try out Welcome to the NHK, its a story about a hikki/Neet (which pretty much is a person who is afraid to go outside, and is unemployed, not in education or training) and how he tries to cure his fear of going outside. also another very nice series. 

and you might like BECK, its a great series about a couple of guys who form a band and try to get a label. a very enjoyable series. both manga and anime are worth a read/watch.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 11, 2010)

X D D X said:
			
		

> Try a series called One Outs. It's about Baseball but it's very psycological between players of the team and the coach. Lots of people compare it to Death Note.


Ive never heard anyone compare that series

they always compare death note and code geass


----------



## Shakraka (Jan 11, 2010)

.


----------



## Skid00dshi (Jan 11, 2010)

Welcome to the NHK.
Chaos;Head
Try those.


----------



## luke_c (Jan 11, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What cliffhanger was that?


----------



## Satangel (Jan 12, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I accidentally opened the spoiler and read it, I feel so bad now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I know from myself that I'll never forget these things, fuck, I ruined so much from the series now.

Thanks for all the suggestions, I'm busy with Monster and Code Geass now, but I'll keep this thread bookmarked if I need a new Anime.


----------



## Defiance (Jan 12, 2010)

Along with Death Note, I really enjoyed Fullmetal Alchemist.  They aren't too related, but I figured I would throw it out there anyway.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 12, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, now that we've all ruined the ending...

Basically, C2 used to talk to Lelouch's mom (whatever her name was), even though she was dead. In the end, she's talking in the same manner she did to Lelouch's mom, but instead she says "Lelouch". Not to mention that the chick stated that her body was kept preserved in case there was a chance she could return to it. Not to mention that the same chick was also able to possess that Knight of the Round.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 13, 2010)

and of course the immortality that charles had


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 19, 2010)

If you mean you liked the psychotic part of Death Note, you should definitely go for Gantz.


----------



## pitman (Jan 24, 2010)

Monster - 70 great episodes, it may start slow but it is worth it.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 24, 2010)

pitman said:
			
		

> Monster - 70 great episodes.



I'm watching this one at the moment, I'm at episode 6 now. 
Liking it so far.

I'm also downloading Code Geass. After those 2 series, I'm gonna come back to this topic to get more series you guys suggested.
So see you in a year or so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!


----------



## Urza (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## nIxx (Jan 24, 2010)

yeah Monster is pretty good anyway i think Aoi Bungaku is like Death Note (same animation studio and so on) even if these only some episodes.

PS: if didn´t already saw it i can recommend "Eden of The East" and "Freedom" not like Death Note but really really good animes


----------



## pitman (Jan 24, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> Spoiler


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 24, 2010)

Lol @ that, too hilarious.


----------



## Dagatahas (Jan 25, 2010)

I've watched Serial Experiment Lain and it is good but I liked Welcome to the NHK better. Monster is really too serious for my tastes.

As for series:

Saishū Heiki Kanojo(SaiKano) -> Serious story; Sci-Fi esque; Not recomended for kids

Air (Anime) -> Does not seem like a serious story at first but it becomes one(not an Action series)

Spice and Wolf(or Wolf and Spice) -> Story revolves around the relationship of a traveling merchant and a wolf spirit(?). Not really an action series more on mercantilism. Season 2 just recently completed.

Akira -> Never seen it but tons of reviews say it is a very good psych action thriller.

Metropolis(2001 anime) -> One of Osamu Tezukas mature audience stories. Quite good.

And also( if you need a pick me up after watching Monster)

FLCL -> 6ep. OVA From Gainax; As with all Gainax stuff I've seen you either love it or hate it after the first episode.

The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya -> Can't really classify this one but it is funny. Has Aliens, Time Travellers, Espers and a normal human male high schooler. Episodes of Season 1 are intentionally mixed up(go to Wikipedia for chronological re-arrangement as well as episode placement for Season 2). If you get "Episode 1" and it looks weird it would be the first episode shown when it was aired.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 25, 2010)

Hmm, I'm thinking Hell Girl (Jigoku Shojo: Girl from Hell).


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jan 25, 2010)

Elfen Lied
Hell Girl
Bakemonogatari

That's all I can think of ATM.


----------



## soulfire (Jan 25, 2010)

one piece 0.0


----------



## da_head (Jan 25, 2010)

code geass. imo its a mix of gundam and code geass


----------



## TheWingless (Jan 25, 2010)

da_head said:
			
		

> code geass. imo its a mix of gundam and code geass


Did you mean to say it's a mix of Gundam and Death Note or something like that?


----------



## Urza (Jan 25, 2010)

TheWingless said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think da_head is a pretty cool guy. eh likes code geass and doesnt a pretty cool guy.


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 26, 2010)

I could write a dissertation comparing Light and Lelouch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And yes there are giant robots in Code Geass.  Watch it.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm at episode 38 now in Monster, and so far it's been mediocre. It isn't half of addicting and good as Death Note, and it doesn't appeal to me that much. Hopefully it gets better soon, I'm gonna finish it anyway.

Code Geass, well that's something else! I only watched 1 episode, and bam, after 5 minutes I already knew I was going to love it.
Just amazing, it just hit the right buttons.

I however stopped it after 1 episode, I'm too busy with other things at the moment to concentrate me on Anime too much.
Elfen Lied is going to be here soon, hopefully it's good too.

Thanks for the great suggestions so far, I've added this thread to my bookmarks and I will check it regularly if I need a new series.


----------



## BeatriceTheGolde (Feb 27, 2010)

You should watch Higurashi no Naku Koro Ni.
The plot is actually interesting once it gets into it in the Kai arcs.



			
				Satangel said:
			
		

> I really loved Death Note, and I would like to know if there are more Anime series like that.
> I also love Beyblade and Medabots, but that's mostly because I grew up with those.
> I've heard about an Anime called Monster, anyone familiar with it?
> Monster is amazing.  Watch it.  OHWAIT YOU ALREADY ARE NOW.
> ...


These are NOTHING like Death Note.


----------



## ` regret . (Mar 7, 2010)

Not really related to Death Note but they are AMAZING animes.

Full Metal Alchemist
Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood.


----------



## Daizu (Apr 29, 2010)

Lol at all the replies saying Code Geass. But really, it's hard to find an anime similar to Death Note besides Code Geass. I loved both Death Note and Code Geass, and after watching those two you'll be disappointed there aren't many others like them. :/


----------



## Satangel (Apr 29, 2010)

Daizu said:
			
		

> Lol at all the replies saying Code Geass. But really, it's hard to find an anime similar to Death Note besides Code Geass. I loved both Death Note and Code Geass, and after watching those two you'll be disappointed there aren't many others like them. :/








I'm almost done with Monster now, not that good at all, what a disappointment.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 29, 2010)

If you want to try something a bit less serious but still mentally involving, try Case Closed/Detective Conan. The episodes are for the most part self-contained, so you won't get MUCH ongoing story, but it's still there for those who like that sort of thing.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Apr 30, 2010)

If you are looking extremely high levels of epic(not exactly due to story, mind you)
Higher levels of epic than Code Geass, watch TENGEN TOPPA GURREN LAGANN.
First the series, then the two movies.
You will be amazed.


----------



## Blebleman (Apr 30, 2010)

If you like Monster (Monster kinda slows down a LOT...), from the same author is ２０世紀少年 (20th Century Boys)... I thought this was crazy amazing. There is no anime version, but there's a series of three live-action movies, and to be honest, it is a must-watch.

I'm not an anime person, but my wife got me to watch this and I think it might have bested Death Note in my opinion.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 30, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> If you want to try something a bit less serious but still mentally involving, try Case Closed/Detective Conan. The episodes are for the most part self-contained, so you won't get MUCH ongoing story, but it's still there for those who like that sort of thing.
> 
> Done some research on those titles and it indeed looks quite similar. But it also looks childish (just judging by the looks)
> Is it not too immature?
> ...



Also added to the list. Looks like a fenomenal production, hopefully I enjoy it.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (May 1, 2010)

As Pharaoh said, if you prefer story over epicness, perhaps TTGL might not be your thing.
Though i used to be like that and ended up falling in love with the series anyway...
Anyways, for story based animes:
Darker than Black
Durarara
Baccano

If you like reading manga:
Bakuman
20th Century Boys (movies are based on the manga)

EDIT:
Also, visual novels:
Red Shift (Extremely short, but a good read nonetheless)
Tsukihime (English patch contains option to remove 18+ Scenes)
Umineko no Naku Koro Ni (Horrible art, but the story and music more than make up for it)
I would also recommend Fate Stay Night, but that one seems to have unremovable 18+ scenes :/


----------

